# Schools near the La Manga Resort area



## amyb123 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi,
I have been trying to locate a school in the La Manga Resort area but have not found anything!!
Does anybody know if there are any schools around this area? My daughter is 5 (she will be 6 in November).
I would greatly appreciate a response to this!
Thank you!
Amy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

amyb123 said:


> Hi,
> I have been trying to locate a school in the La Manga Resort area but have not found anything!!
> Does anybody know if there are any schools around this area? My daughter is 5 (she will be 6 in November).
> I would greatly appreciate a response to this!
> ...


:welcome:
you need to go to the ayuntamiento (council offices) in the nearest town & ask there

school allocation is usually organised by the education department of the ayuntamiento

have a look at the 'education' section of our FAQ thread, too - it has lots of information about the school system


----------

